# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Sadie and baby

## tammyy2j

Sadie will become pregnant by either Cain or Robert. When she discovers she tries to seduce ex Jimmy but he refuses so she tries to seduce Matthew and Tom. I got this from another spoiler board

----------


## Siobhan

Where did they hear it??? if true sounds good

----------


## Rory18

seduce tom doubt that will happen max will be the easiest to seduce i reckon

----------


## dddMac1

hope jimmy refuses to take her back since the baby won't be his

----------


## Jemma

Yeah i hope jimmy knocks her back as well. Sounds a good storyline if it is played well though.

----------


## Abi

jimmy really annoys me, i dont know why know

----------


## chec2k

I thought Sadie was sterile?

----------


## Jemma

No, she was having contraceptive injections behind jimmy's back but I think she's stopped now.

----------


## chec2k

Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## RealityGap

that sounds like a really great storyline - can't wait

----------


## Georgie

omg really? wats your source? that would be such a good storyline i hope its cains

----------


## Jemma

> Thanks for clearing that up.


No problem  :Smile:

----------


## poppy

I hope it's Robert, and that it all comes out, as at the moment nobody believes that they are having an affair, and are blaming Andy for being Jealous agian.  I hate Robert Andy is so the better brother..............

----------


## Saye2213

If its Roberts, how are they going to be bring back Katie? Surely she won't want to come back to her ex's (i think) baby?

----------


## Stacy

I hope it all comes out about the affair as it would wipe the smirk off Roberts face as hes still saying it never happened

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I think Robert got what he deserved in last nigts episode, I thought it was great acting all round. I thought the bit where Jack told Victoria to shut up and close her eyes was funny as well as Betty getting told by Tom King where to go with her gossip colomn that was good too.

----------


## Petal

I hope the baby will be Cain's, can you imagine Sadie trying to talk her way out of that one with Tom.

----------


## DennisRbabe

> hope jimmy refuses to take her back since the baby won't be his


Jimmy is a bit thick isn't he though and all though they havent slept together in months he will probably think it is his child won't he? i be he takes her back!  :Moonie:  hole

----------


## eastenderfan_91

On another post it said about katie being pregnant so what might happen is robert might be the father of both of the baby but i aint sure

----------


## Treacle

Source on a postcard I assume?

----------


## beckyboo

> On another post it said about katie being pregnant so what might happen is robert might be the father of both of the baby but i aint sure


But before katie left she slept with Andy!!

----------


## Bryan

it would be a new demension to the charceter... the mega bitch becoming a mother

shud be gud if its true, hope it is, teach her to sleep around if she cant work out who is da father

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol i no it be well good

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> Yeah i hope jimmy knocks her back as well. Sounds a good storyline if it is played well though.


 OMG I completely agree. That Sadie needs a lesson taught. She just creaks about the place like a plank of wood clad in Versace.   :Angry:  

 I hope to goodness that the Kings disown her. 

 Actually, having said that, her and Tom deserve each other.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> it would be a new demension to the charceter... the mega bitch becoming a mother
> 
> shud be gud if its true, hope it is, *teach her to sleep around if she cant work out who is da father*
> 
> bondboffin


 He he he. I agree. I hate Sadie, as I'm sure everyone's worked out by now! But I've heard having kids can do strange things to people, so who knows, it might just be the making of her.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## xStephaniex

sounds great if its true !!!!! i thought tommy and thrown her out tho ! so is this in the future ? ... i hate sadie, she gets on my nerves ! lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

